# Assynt Coast - Scottish Highlands



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

We took a holiday to the Assynt coast last week. Got lucky with the weather - not a drop of rain and sunshine all week. It's still quite quiet at this time of year, cheap rental rates, no midges and miles of white sand all to yourself. I managed to fill up 3 16G cards with shots.

Haven't had much time to look at all of the photos but here are the first few.

Had a bit of a disaster on the first night, dropping my caera and lens in a sea loch :wall: Managed to borrow a friends for the rest of the week and the insurance have confirmed it will all be replaced so could have been worse. I got in and recovered the camera, tripod etc but it was switched on and is knackered. If you dont have it - make sure you are insured!!!

Anyway, here are a few from last week.

1. Drumbeg


Drumbeg - Assynt by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

2. Quinag - The almost bird like shadow caught my eye on the way up the hill to catch sunset.


Phoenix over Quinag by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

3.Drumbeg Bay - the shot at the top of the hill. This is a 4 shot pano using a 17-55mm lens and my mates camera - the wide angle was busted by now.


Drumbeg Sunset - Scottish HIghlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

4. Loch Dubhaird Mor - Scottish Highlands - harsh light so tried a mono effort here.


Loch Dubhaird Mor - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

5. The kids on Stoer Bay Beach - thought about a square crop here.


Stoer Bay Sunset by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

6. Stoer Head Lighthouse - a fantastic night with a great sunset agianst all of the odds.


Stoer Head Light House Lighthouse by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That first and third shots look fantastic


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers Derek - its a lovely area. The coast road from Kylesku to Lochinver is one of the most photogenic areas in Scotland I reckon - remote beaches with white sands, some of the best mountains Scotland has to offer and wildlife everywhere. In one day we spotted sea eagles, pine martins, badgers, dolphins, stags fighting and a particularly nosey wild mountain goat. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good set Michael. I like #1 3 and 4.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Cracking photos mate, Love it up there as well. Used to there there every year when i was younger, not been for a few years now mind


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Pictures look fantastic. Watched the video also. Its a very tranquil looking place.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Number 1 is a great shot, really like that. I really want to get up to Scotland again to do some landscapes. Just finding the time these days


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

First, third and last for me! Great shots!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

#1 and #4 are my faves, although not keen on vignette in #1. great shots:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers guys. 

Yeah, in hindsight I should have got a bit closer in 1 and taken the wide angle a mm or two back. I've used two grads, one soft and one hard for the sky and the holder vignettes at the lower end of the 10-20mm. I only had a few seconds to get the colours as the sun was just dipping below the hill line with enough sunlight to light up the boat but not enough to cause flare with my mucky filters ) The sky turned a lovely pink colour after this but the foreground too dark.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Love them all.:thumb:

Wester Ross and Sutherland can't be beaten. I have lots of photos of Stac Pollaidh and the Coigach area with the Summer Isles. These pics bring back so many memories of my last trip to the area, even got pics of my wife pregnant with our child - way back when we had that scorching Easter fortnight back in 2003.

These are just of few of your more arty pics? Have you put up the rest of your pics on another thread for the rest of the forum to see. I've put a few Scottish photos threads up over the years, I look forward to seeing more of the Assynt pics for the masses.

Thanks.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

What a superb set of images. Outstanding work.


----------

